# heard of michoacan, the strain not the state



## greenthumberish (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone heard of the strain michoacan? and if so...where to procure it?:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Green 

Its a hybrid that has been found at Michoacan, so people are simply calling it Michoacan.



> By MARK STEVENSON, Associated Press Writer
> Wed Dec 20, 8:29 PM ET
> 
> 
> ...



They sound like an auto strain to me.

eace:


----------

